# Weird animal interactions



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

I have been thinking about some of the weird animal interactions I have seen over the years and wondered what you all have encountered. When we were growing up we had this mule that kept leaving our ranch and would be found with the same beef cow from a neighboring ranch. It happened over and over and would cover 5 miles to get there. I have seen elk and moose try to get cozy to horses in heat. In the West Desert their was a bull elk named Bernie that lived year round with beef cows. Bernie drove the rancher nuts because he was always trying to move the herd around. I even got photos and Bernie is probably still alive out there. Now your turn. Curious to what you have seen.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

maffleck6 said:


> I have been thinking about some of the weird animal interactions I have seen over the years and wondered what you all have encountered. When we were growing up we had this mule that kept leaving our ranch and would be found with the same beef cow from a neighboring ranch. It happened over and over and would cover 5 miles to get there. I have seen elk and moose try to get cozy to horses in heat. In the West Desert their was a bull elk named Bernie that lived year round with beef cows. Bernie drove the rancher nuts because he was always trying to move the herd around. I even got photos and Bernie is probably still alive out there. Now your turn. Curious to what you have seen.


Don't be shy, share those pics!


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Don't be shy, share those pics!


There is Bernie.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

While Bowhunting one day when I was a teenager, I heard a noise off to my side as I was sneaking down a trail. I stopped, put my fingers on the string to ready myself for a buck to appear. A young doe came out from under the umbrella of a pine tree and was headed my way. I stood there with my left hand holding my bow upright and my fingers still on the nocked arrow and string. I was facing my body down the hill and slightly away from the approaching doe. I could hardly contain my giggles as I could only imagine the doe getting a wiff of me then blowing up as it startled her. To my surprise, she kept coming until she stood right at my feet with her shoulders right at my legs and her head just off to the side of my legs and under my hand held bow. She turned her head back and smelled my knee. My anticipation of her blowing up was not met as she remained calm then started scratching her ears on my nocks, vanes and arrow ends as I tried to hold my bow steady. Again she leaned over to what I thought was going to be another sniff of my knee and then she began licking it. After a short moment, she began down the trail agin. She got about 8 feet away then must have caught a much bigger wiff of my sweaty body and she then became alert and bounded off. It's a memory that I will never forget the details and it was over 40 years ago. Bam! There ya go.


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

2:22 said:


> While Bowhunting one day when I was a teenager, I heard a noise off to my side as I was sneaking down a trail. I stopped, put my fingers on the string to ready myself for a buck to appear. A young doe came out from under the umbrella of a pine tree and was headed my way. I stood there with my left hand holding my bow upright and my fingers still on the nocked arrow and string. I was facing my body down the hill and slightly away from the approaching doe. I could hardly contain my giggles as I could only imagine the doe getting a wiff of me then blowing up as it startled her. To my surprise, she kept coming until she stood right at my feet with her shoulders right at my legs and her head just off to the side of my legs and under my hand held bow. She turned her head back and smelled my knee. My anticipation of her blowing up was not met as she remained calm then started scratching her ears on my nocks, vanes and arrow ends as I tried to hold my bow steady. Again she leaned over to what I thought was going to be another sniff of my knee and then she began licking it. After a short moment, she began down the trail agin. She got about 8 feet away then must have caught a much bigger wiff of my sweaty body and she then became alert and bounded off. It's a memory that I will never forget the details and it was over 40 years ago. Bam! There ya go.


That is awesome. The first year I took my 13 old archery elk hunting he had a similar experience with a cow elk. It cost him a shot at the bull who came in after her because he couldnt draw because she was just inches away from him. I was actually only 20 yards away watching the whole thing. She stood right by him for 40-50 seconds. I hope he remembers it like you do.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

First elk I ever killed with a bow, a cow: as I shot I had a calf right behind me leaning over licking my hat and sniffing my camo neck guard. There was another cow just a few feet in front of me staring me eyeball to eyeball. She was too low to shoot at due to the angle of the ground blind. I shot over her hitting the broadside cow 30 yards away. It was really crazy.

-DallanC


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

Way back before it was super popular I used to do a lot of coyote hunting. I was on a stand I had called in and killed coyotes out of before. It was on the edge of a steep 30' incline with thick Cedars behind me that overlooked a sagebrush flat. I got cozied up under a Cedar and starting the blowing out my best version of the dying rabbit blues. After a few minutes a started to hear something coming up behind me through the Cedar forest.. Crunch, crunch, crunch sounds on the hard rocky ground then it would stop. Then a couple more crunch crunch sounds. My heart starts pounding harder. I just know there's a Coyote sneaking up behind me and I'm hoping it doesn't wind me and comes out to my side so I can get a shot.
The sounds gets closer until its right behind the tree I'm hiding in. Then it walks to the left side of the tree, then the right side but still behind it. I start to ponder why the coyote sounds like its walking on two legs and not four??? It must just be me, I'm sure its a coyote. I'm trying not to move and looking kind of to my left. The I hear a quick crunch. crunch sound as it runs to my right side. I slowly turn my head right and al of the sudden..... A giant bird head and long neck thrusts itself right over my shoulder about two feet away from my face and tilts its head sideways looking at me all curious like.
WTF????? I screamed, shrieked and bolted out from under the tree and slid half way down the steep incline all the time thinking this huge giant dinosaur bird was gonna get me. After I calmed down and collected myself I looked back up the hill and realized it was a EMU. A big ass EMU that almost ate me..
Don't ask me where the hell it came from or where it went. The nearest town was more than twenty miles away. All I know is I beat feet out of there way faster than I went in all the while thinking it was running up behind me like some feathered T-rex killing machine!


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> Way back before it was super popular I used to do a lot of coyote hunting. I was on a stand I had called in and killed a coyotes out of before. It was on the edge of a steep 30' incline with thick Cedars behind me that overlooked a sagebrush flat. I got cozied up under a Cedar and starting the blowing out my best version of the dying rabbit blues. After a few minutes a started to hear something coming up behind me through the Cedar forest.. Crunch, crunch, crunch sounds on the hard rocky ground then it would stop. Then a couple more crunch crunch sounds. My heart starts pounding harder. I just know there's a Coyote sneaking up behind me and I'm hoping it doesn't wind me and comes out to my side so I can get a shot.
> The sounds gets closer until its right behind the tree I'm hiding in. Then it walks to the left side of the tree, then the right side but still behind it. I start to ponder why the coyote sounds like its walking on two legs and not four??? It must just be me, I'm sure its a coyote. I'm trying not to move and looking kind of to my left. The I hear a quick crunch. crunch sound as it runs to my right side. I slowly turn my head right and al of the sudden..... A giant bird head and long neck thrusts itself right over my shoulder about two feet away from my face and tilts its head sideways looking at me all curious like.
> WTF????? I screamed, shrieked and bolted out from under the tree and slid half way down the steep incline all the time thinking this huge giant dinosaur bird was gonna get me. After I calmed down and collected myself I looked back up the hill and realized it was a EMU. A big ass EMU that almost ate me..
> Don't ask me where the hell it came from or where it went. The nearest town was more than twenty miles away. All I know is I beat feet out of there way faster than I went in all the while thinking it was running up behind me like some feathered T-rex killing machine!


Oh man I am getting a good laugh out of that one. Well you know they sell insurance so they can pretty much do anything. Maybe this thread will be a keeper. I suspect there are a bunch of crazy stories out there.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nearly 30 years ago and as mentioned by someone else, "before it was super popular", I wanted to take my 8 year old son along on a Coyote hunt. He cried and said that he was "ascared" of Coyotes because they are mean. After long hours of convincing him that they were more affraid of us than we were of them, he reluctantly came along. It wasn't a great Coyote day as the wind was blowing pretty steady and hard. My nephew, my son and I walked down a rather long sloping hill to get to where we felt we could conceal ourselves in the sagebrush as it was quite short at the top of the rise. I picked a spot and laid down with my rifle lying alongside my body. My son laid next to me with our heads propped up against the sagebrush. My nephew laid down about 10 yards away from us so he could see another angle of the drainage. He nodded and I began to blow the call. Litterally within seconds, I had a Coyote rounding the corner of the brush in front of me and about to run right over the top of me. He had been nestled under a sage just 20 feet away and had not noticed us sneak in because of the noise from the wind. I hurridly lifted my rifle bumping the Coyote in the chest to stop his running up my legs and over the top of me in pursuit of a wounded rabbit.This startled the yodel dog and he backstepped a step or two then came back at me snapping his jaws and snarling. I kept jabbing him in the chest with my rifle while squeeling a very high pitched school girl sound that was intended to be much more masculine and scary. It was a brief encounter only lasting probably 3 seconds but startled us all pretty good. I stood up, looked towards my nephew who was laughing hysterically and I was laughing my butt off as well. My young son jumped to his feet and began punching me in the gut while yelling "You Liar! You are a big fat liar!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Saw a cow elk with a newborn calf, defending said calf from a doe. Looked like a mexican standoff, it was pretty funny.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

One of the coolest experiences I have had outdoors was back when I was living in TX. I had built a brush blind toward the base of a hill that overlooked a natural sendero on our families ranch during the November deer rut. It was just after sunrise and a beautiful morning, 40 degrees, clear skies and just the slightest bit of a breeze hitting me in the face. I notice about 40 yards away some movement behind a bush to my southeast. I start to pick up my rifle and then notice that it seems too small for a deer. I see a head poke out from around the bush and at first I can't really make out what I'm looking at with the glare of the sun in my eyes. It starts to slowly lurk toward me and I realize it's a beautiful bobcat. It continues to make it's way up toward me and stops at about 15 yards and looks at me. I was decked out in camo, but he knew that there was something odd there and just couldn't figure out what I was. I stood there and stared at me for about 30 seconds and then began moving closer. He came to within about 7 feet of me and just continued trying to figure me out. After about 3 minutes, he skulked away up the hill. I figured out later that there were field mice that would come in and out of that brush blind that I had made and he had probably gotten pretty used to coming in and catching some of them. It was still really cool. I could have shot him and kept the pelt (it was a beautiful winter coat), but there was just something about that moment of him coming that close that made me want it to continue.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Not big game, but I had possibly the dumbest swan ever visit my spread one day. They aren’t known for their intelligence to begin with, but this one took it to the next level. It was one of those days duck hunters dream of. Everything iced up enough the sun wasn’t burning it off every day, but still thin enough to get a boat out. We broke a big hole, threw out a giant spread. Had both of our swan tags filled before we could even get the boat out of the decoys right at shooting hours. The ducks were looking like they were starting to fly as the sun was coming up, so we decided to stay and see if a duck shoot panned out as well. This area isn’t known for great duck shoots late season, so we weren’t sure what to expect. As soon as we settled in, a big white tundra locked in and landed 20 yards out and began to swim around and feed. We had to pause our shots at flocks of birds as they passed over him so he wasn’t caught in the cross fire. We shot a 3 man limit in an hour with him never even flinching at gun fire or even act nervous as we were walking right by him to pick up birds. It wasn’t until we turned the boat motor on, that he decided it was time to leave and he flew off without any struggle or sign of illness. I have a printed pic of a stack of birds on the ice with him in the background. I’ll dig it up when I get home.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Attacked by a Cow Elk!


I decided to take the bird dogs out for some grouse hunting over Labor Day weekend into the Mountains. Hunted a new to me area and found an amazing number of berries and great habitat but few birds. On the last hit of the day, I was running Boss and Duke, both solid Pointers. I got a point...




www.utahwildlife.net





Saves me some typing


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess I don't think of them as weird, just fun.
Years ago we arrived at a trailhead in the Wind Rivers late in the evening and threw our bags out to sleep. Early the next morning I was awakened by some funny sounds, I opened my eyes and saw a cow moose grazing about five feet away from where we were slipping. As I lay there I heard another sound on the other side. I look over and there is a calf moose feeding on the other side. I'm just hoping nobody gets startled and we get stomped. Shortly after they fed off and nobody but me was aware of what happened.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a doe eat marshmallows out of my hand once. It was up at the Moon Lake Resort while camping with my family.

She was wandering by as we sat around the fire roasting mallows. I tossed one her way, she ate it and stood there like a dog waiting for more. So, I threw another, closer. Then another, closer.

Then she actually leaned out and took one from my hand. I couldn't get her to do it twice, better judgment won out in the end.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Back in the early 80's, I had a trap line in an area for Racoons. If my memory serves me correct, I believe it was in late January and we got a bitter cold snap. I figured I better pull the Racoon trap line out before an approaching snow storm hit and berried the traps deep. I only had about 20 traps set and I was making fast work pulling them. I had a couple catches and when I came to the last trap, there was a giant of a Racoon. I removed it out of the trap, gathered up my pack, and holding this big racoon by the back legs walked back to the truck, opened the shell door and threw my traps and catch in and headed for the skinning shed.

I had about a 30-45 minute drive home. I backed up to the shed, and opened the shell door to find this BIG Racoon growling at me. I about had an accident in my britches when I saw him. After a short circus trying to dispatch the critter, I finally had the catch pole secured and job done. 

He was the last one to get skinned that day, and I didn't remove the catch pole until his turn. No way was he going to "come alive" on me again.

Apparently, Racoons will go into a hibernation type mode when it gets that cold. I'm lucky he didn't "wake up" while I was packing him to the truck.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

I caught a guy humping the cow elk he had just shot. I didn’t get a picture for obvious reasons


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

utarchery said:


> I caught a guy humping the cow elk he had just shot. I didn’t get a picture for obvious reasons


Hard to take a self photo huh?? Sorry, I had to do that. You left the door wide open.


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

2:22 said:


> Nearly 30 years ago and as mentioned by someone else, "before it was super popular", I wanted to take my 8 year old son along on a Coyote hunt. He cried and said that he was "ascared" of Coyotes because they are mean. After long hours of convincing him that they were more affraid of us than we were of them, he reluctantly came along. It wasn't a great Coyote day as the wind was blowing pretty steady and hard. My nephew, my son and I walked down a rather long sloping hill to get to where we felt we could conceal ourselves in the sagebrush as it was quite short at the top of the rise. I picked a spot and laid down with my rifle lying alongside my body. My son laid next to me with our heads propped up against the sagebrush. My nephew laid down about 10 yards away from us so he could see another angle of the drainage. He nodded and I began to blow the call. Litterally within seconds, I had a Coyote rounding the corner of the brush in front of me and about to run right over the top of me. He had been nestled under a sage just 20 feet away and had not noticed us sneak in because of the noise from the wind. I hurridly lifted my rifle bumping the Coyote in the chest to stop his running up my legs and over the top of me in pursuit of a wounded rabbit.This startled the yodel dog and he backstepped a step or two then came back at me snapping his jaws and snarling. I kept jabbing him in the chest with my rifle while squeeling a very high pitched school girl sound that was intended to be much more masculine and scary. It was a brief encounter only lasting probably 3 seconds but startled us all pretty good. I stood up, looked towards my nephew who was laughing hysterically and I was laughing my butt off as well. My young son jumped to his feet and began punching me in the gut while yelling "You Liar! You are a big fat liar!


So I started this thread thinking about weird animal to animal interactions but this is getting really good. The first year my brother and I ever bow hunted for elk we hiked up this canyon and found a bog right in the middle of the trail and in the wide open. We thought, ooh looks amazing (we knew literally nothing about elk hunting in hind sight). I set up by a pine tree on the game trail and he nestles into some willows on the other side. Not sure what we thought was going to happen at 3:45 PM in the open sunshine but there we were. All of the sudden we hear rumbling getting closer. Up above we see a cow and a 2x2 running right towards us. They run right by me and slow at the water. As I go to shoot my brother emerges out of the willow full Rambo style. The cow turns and runs right at me and at about 3 feet I jump up because she is going to run over me. She lurches away and actually tumbles over down the hill, gets up and runs away. No harvest, no skill, but Rambo would have been proud. My other brother who did know about elk couldn't stop laughing and of course its getting funnier every time we think of it.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

utarchery said:


> I caught a guy humping the cow elk he had just shot. I didn’t get a picture for obvious reasons


Please tell me it’s a joke


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

MooseMeat said:


> Please tell me it’s a joke


NOT a joke


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Uncle that wasn't a hunter just loved to hike somewhere in Arizona came across a hound and lion nose to nose dead. Both wouldn't give up until it was too late for either to make it out. He said it was kinda spooky when he came across it.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

utarchery said:


> NOT a joke


I wish there was pics. The memes that could be made would be next level incredible!

did you talk to the guy?


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

MooseMeat said:


> I wish there was pics. The memes that could be made would be next level incredible!
> 
> did you talk to the guy?





MooseMeat said:


> I wish there was pics. The memes that could be made would be next level incredible!
> 
> did you talk to the guy?


no, I was glassing about 150 yards away


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

utarchery said:


> no, I was glassing about 150 yards away


Haha. “Oh that’s cool. He just got his cow. So happy for him. I wonder if he’ll take a cow elk selfie to send to the wife?…. Wait!!! WTF!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> I wish there was pics.



Frankly, I'm glad there are no pictures of that. I would imagine that would be a very disturbing picture to get out of ones head.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> I wish there was pics. The memes that could be made would be next level incredible!
> 
> did you talk to the guy?


Some people love cow hunts more than others I guess!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

3arabians said:


> Haha. “Oh that’s cool. He just got his cow. So happy for him. I wonder if he’ll take a cow elk selfie to send to the wife?…. Wait!!! WTF!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You never know.....maybe the wife is into it ??
You just never know anymore.
There is a whole lot of ways to identify now.


----------



## xNateX (9 mo ago)

I had rented a fully furnished condo in the town of Mammoth Lakes one summer. I had just gotten off after doing 8 months straight at-sea and was loaded. Having dreamt of living up there ever since I was a teenager growing up in the LA urban sprawl, this was the first time I actually had the chance to do so, so I went for it. Beautiful ski condo tastefully furnished with nothing but time, toys, and money on my hands.

I headed out to a neighboring lake one day, Convict Lake, for some scuba diving. As a happy life-long bachelor and lone-wolf personality, about everything I do is by myself, but I aim to stay well within my comfort zone and simply enjoy myself. Nothing to prove. Safe, or about as much as I can make it. So there I am donning my dry suit and associated paraphernalia. I get down, swim around just above the thermocline as once under it the visibility was cloudy and poor, find and scavenge numerous lures, and eventually pop to the top. I slightly inflate my bc and start swimming to shore. All of a sudden I notice something on top of the lake, some distance away, and heading right towards me, albeit mildly. I think nothing of it as I'm focused on my exit, but as it draws near I notice that it's a big pelican. Now mind you, I'm fully submerged and it's just my head bobbing out, wrapped tightly in a neoprene diving hood. And low and behold, this critter gets close, uncomfortably close, so much so that I make a commotion and swing my arms wildly to drive it away, because I couldn't determine it's intentions. I actually felt quite scared of it. We'll, it opened it's big mouth at me, slowly, closed it, and started circling me just almost out of arm's reach but not quite. When it opened it's beak at me slowly I felt as though it was telling me it meant me no harm. I can't quite explain that but that's what I felt.

So I get back to the task at hand of emerging out of the water and taking off my gear. The entire time this pelican was right behind me, and as I took my bc and tank off and laid them on the ground, it stuck it's head to where it's beak was almost touching them while staring at that stuff intently. It seemed to KNOW that was where the magic came from. Then it walked in circles around me and the gear just looking and observing. All within arms reach, I could easily have reached out and touched it.

It was something else, for both of us. Both of us trying to understand something just beyond our grasp. 2 sentient beings marveling at what they had just seen.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw a bull moose earnestly courting a cow elk during the rut. I called to him and he charged up the hill and cornered me in a thick patch of scrub oak. He must have really had the testosterone flowing. 

I've also watched birds of prey follow my hunting dog around like they knew she was going to push some game out for them. Very interesting.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

One time I had a red tail hawk fly over my head as I was walking the ceders and pick up a cotton tail in front of me about 20 yards. He couldn’t hardly fly with it kicking around. Another time We spotted 3 spike elk together the night before the opener and a pretty good buck was hanging out about 50 yards away with them. We shot two of the spikes the next morning. And one time I had to pee really bad so I stopped and started going and five bucks came running up the trail right to me and stopped at about 5 yards and we had a stare off . I was the only spike in that group 🦌


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

utarchery said:


> no, I was glassing about 150 yards away


I wonder how many read this comment and wondered if it was them and that they had just dodged a bullet.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Does this count for weird??


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

2:22 said:


> I wonder how many read this comment and wondered if it was them and that they had just dodged a bullet.


Gives a whole new visual to ‘must leave proof of sex’.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

utarchery said:


> no, I was glassing about 150 yards away


Like pants down? 
that’s some serial killer stuff


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> Gives a whole new visual to ‘must leave proof of sex’.


Kinda really off topic, but I had a fish cop being a total azz hat one afternoon at a check station for no particular reason other than he didn’t like my blacked out headlights on my truck and that I had an unloaded, uncased rifle sitting up front with me and I didn’t have a tag seemed to be an issue with him too. He could clearly see we had killed a buck (head attached to the entire carcass) and still asked to see “proof of sex”. so I whipped out my phone and showed him a pic of my little boy. He saw zero humor in it, but the lady with the clipboard writing down all the info had to walk away trying to keep a straight face.

anyways, a dude slamming a dead animal is next level. Now it makes you wonder when someone tells you their cow meat is boned? 🤔


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

anyways, a dude slamming a dead animal is next level. Now it makes you wonder when someone tells you their cow meat is boned? 🤔 

This has to be the funniest statement you've made on the forum to date!!


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

35whelen said:


> Like pants down?
> that’s some serial killer stuff


Nah, just normal Sanpete county stuff.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

utarchery said:


> I caught a guy humping the cow elk he had just shot. I didn’t get a picture for obvious reasons


Just trying to be like the natives and use every part of the animal. So resourceful. Respect.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just had a funny thought...what if the guy that was engaging in carnal relations with a dead elk posts/lurks here and is now thinking, "FUUUDGE! somebody saw that?"

Bestiality and necrophilia is a crazy amount of depravity all in one go. I'm suspicious of all of you now....🤨


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I have seen elk running with the wild horses 3 times on the southwest desert. All 3 times they were literally running so I don't know if the elk and horses always ran together or if maybe they were just spooked up at the same time and all took the same route to runaway.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just had a funny thought...what if the guy that was engaging in carnal relations with a dead elk posts/lurks here and is now thinking, "FUUUDGE! somebody saw that?"
> 
> Bestiality and necrophilia is a crazy amount of depravity all in one go. I'm suspicious of all of you now....🤨


That is quite the combination. Kind of a two birds with one stone kind of effort.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I can think of a guy I used to know that would definitely do that.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

banging the cow elk I mean.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just had a funny thought...what if the guy that was engaging in carnal relations with a dead elk posts/lurks here and is now thinking, "FUUUDGE! somebody saw that?"
> 
> Bestiality and necrophilia is a crazy amount of depravity all in one go. I'm suspicious of all of you now....🤨


Maybe there should be a Poll started to find out.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

utarchery said:


> I caught a guy humping the cow elk he had just shot. I didn’t get a picture for obvious reasons


Folks'll say that it takes _two_ people to f**** an elk. Three even.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Does this count for weird??


Not even a little bit. Good for them for living their truth. 


It is 2022 after all.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

I only have one question about the guy and the cow elk.. Was his shot under or over 40 yards? If it was 40 yards or under he definitely has better ethics than a lot on this sight. Just ask Google.


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

I had a trail camera that picked up a dude wearing an cow elk outfit. He was carrying the elk mask/head and was walking past the camera. I am trying to find it right now. Stay tuned. Probably not the brightest dude since it was an either sex archery hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

maffleck6 said:


> I had a trail camera that picked up a dude wearing an cow elk outfit. He was carrying the elk mask/head and was walking past the camera. I am trying to find it right now. Stay tuned. Probably not the brightest dude since it was an either sex archery hunt.


******** anyway..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What the......I typed the word RED NECK and it bleeped it???? REALLY????????????


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> What the......I typed the word RED NECK and it bleeped it???? REALLY????????????


It is 2022, after all.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> What the......I typed the word RED NECK and it bleeped it???? REALLY????????????


Snow flakes......
I've yet to know any said red neck be even remotely offended by the word yet alone any other names/words out there.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

maffleck6 said:


> I had a trail camera that picked up a dude wearing an cow elk outfit. He was carrying the elk mask/head and was walking past the camera. I am trying to find it right now. Stay tuned. Probably not the brightest dude since it was an either sex archery hunt.


No way in hell I would ever wear a cow elk outfit in Utah after reading what happened to that other cow elk.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> No way in hell I would ever wear a cow elk outfit in Utah after reading what happened to that other cow elk.


Scared you'll like it, huh?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Scared you'll like it, huh?











Projection | Definition, Theories, & Facts


projection, the mental process by which people attribute to others what is in their own minds. For example, individuals who are in a self-critical state, consciously or unconsciously, may think that other people are critical of them. The concept was introduced to psychology by the Austrian...



www.britannica.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wire said:


> Snow flakes......
> I've yet to know any said red neck be even remotely offended by the word yet alone any other names/words out there.


The individuals where the term "Red Neck" derived from, were workers in the Virginia coal mines that unionized. The Union members would wear a "Red" bandana/scarf around their "Necks" to identify them as having Solidarity and being Union Proud. Hence the term, Red Neck. I was one of those proud red necks with the United Steelworkers of America, Local 7103.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> The individuals where the term "Red Neck" derived from, were workers in the Virginia coal mines that unionized. The Union members would wear a "Red" bandana/scarf around their "Necks" to identify them as having Solidarity and being Union Proud. Hence the term, Red Neck. I was one of those proud red necks with the United Steelworkers of America, Local 7103.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's true! If I'm lying, I'm dyeing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> It's true! If I'm lying, I'm dyeing.


Ooh, which color?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Ooh, which color?


What's your favorite color? Or as they would across the pond colour. I'm thinking Pink.  Ok. how does "dying" look, better I hope.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

For some reason this "Cow Elk" topic reminds me of this:


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Sometimes its best to open eyes, shut mouth and move along................


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

maffleck6 said:


> I have been thinking about some of the weird animal interactions I have seen over the years and wondered what you all have encountered. When we were growing up we had this mule that kept leaving our ranch and would be found with the same beef cow from a neighboring ranch. It happened over and over and would cover 5 miles to get there. I have seen elk and moose try to get cozy to horses in heat. In the West Desert their was a bull elk named Bernie that lived year round with beef cows. Bernie drove the rancher nuts because he was always trying to move the herd around. I even got photos and Bernie is probably still alive out there. Now your turn. Curious to what you have seen.


Not quite the level of Bernie but I saw this about a half mile from my house. He's actually been in there about 6 weeks. This is just the first time he's been close to the fence when I've been out. Always makes me wonder what's going through their mind. Like does this little guy think he's beef? Pretty interesting


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

Isuckathunting said:


> Not quite the level of Bernie but I saw this about a half mile from my house. He's actually been in there about 6 weeks. This is just the first time he's been close to the fence when I've been out. Always makes me wonder what's going through their mind. Like does this little guy think he's beef? Pretty interesting


I think if they are young enough then they will just remain with the beef cows if they stay in the area. I always thought the desire to mate would drive Bernie away eventually but he seemed to want to be with the herd more. Maybe as they mature they will leave.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Looks like unmarked livestock then and must be free for the taking


----------

